
Ask HN: What are the details of your CI/CD system? - balousek
I&#x27;d love to hear more about the CI&#x2F;CD systems people have put in place at various companies. Would appreciate if people would share:<p>1) what solutions you&#x27;re using<p>2) what security risks you&#x27;ve taken into account if using outside vendors<p>3) how to take into consideration VPCs and internal&#x2F;external situations<p>4) what size company&#x2F;number of developers you support with this.<p>Any other information would also be appreciated!
======
rosencrantz
1) GitLab CI/CD does almost everything for us 2) Everything runs inside
corporate network and all network traffic is monitored 3) One must get a
permit from the company's security auditors 4) A major one

